# Going to perth



## lizzykaty (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi we are hoping to go to Perth in feb for a holiday and to look around as thinking of emigrating. Can some one advise me on where is nice to live with children and schools that are good. I don't like cities but will properly be based inthe city. Thanks liz


----------



## onederland (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Liz, 

If you're thinking about living city center, Perth Modern School in Subiaco was ranked the best public high school of 2012. Not sure how old your kids are but Perth Modern is a senior high school. 

If you visit Perth and decide living city centre is not what you're after (keep in mind it's quite expensive and by living in the suburbs, the city is easily accessible by public transport), other great public schools in the suburbs include Rossmoyne Senior High School, Willetton Senior High School or John Curtin College of the Arts in Fremantle (beautiful coastal and WA famous town). These are all high schools. 

Fremantle is a beautiful place to live and if your kids are into the arts or soccer, John Curtin offers programs specific to these elements. It is a little more expensive compared to other suburbs but when you're here, make sure you visit and I'm sure you'll love it. Most people do! 

Indah Melindasari
Australian Registered Migration Agent (MARN: 0961448)
B. Com (Curtin), Grad. Cert. Mig Law (Murdoch), WA


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello liz and welcome to the forum, i have posted a few times about areas and i still support rockingham/ safety bay, its a wonderful quite safe place to live, the good thing is your so close to the train station which takes you directly into perth, most people here in Australia use the train as transport can be hectic in the mornings, a half hour train ride can take up to 2 hours in the car with all the traffic on the freeway leading into Perth city. Realistically no matter were you live a train is the best solution for travelling each day, its not just the time it takes you to reach perth its the finding of car parks and when you do find one be expected to pay a fortune per hour. Basically what im saying is find a safe place for your family to live in and use the trains for travel. Look up safety bay, rockingham WA and im sure you will find all the amenities you need including late night shopping lol.

good luck 
louiseb


----------

